# BERGWERK "Faunus" Thread



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

alles zum Thema Faunus, Faunus W.I.L.D. ...................


----------



## strangeandnice (1. November 2007)

Hallo, kann ich einen Satz Lagerschrauben (Dämpfer/Wippe usw) für das Faunus noch bekommen, und woher? Oder vielleicht Ersatzteile per se 

vielen Dank, Hajü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (16. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

würdet ihr diese Gabel noch in ein Faunus bauen (130 - 150) mm. Oder geht dann bergauf nix mehr, bzw. wird das Handling mies?

Gruß
Brägel

http://actionsports.de/Marzocchi All Mountain SL 130-150mm::10847.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## SLichti (18. November 2007)

@ Brägel,

die Gabel verändert den Winkel des Faunus extrem... Das spürst Du im Fahrverhalten deutlich!!
Die Gabel wäre gerade noch passend für das Cobalt, am Faunus eher etwas wie die XC 600/700 ATA, oder alternativ die Revelation, oder Minute...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Brägel (19. November 2007)

danke, hab ich mir fast gedacht, die 100 an meiner Minute sind mir bergab etwas wenig - werde dann mal an eine revelation denken

gruß
uwe


----------

